# HS55 repair advices pleas!



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Hello, i got my hs55 for free and ordered two very expensive gear to repair the final drive. I need your advice or official procedure du assemble it to make sure i dont destroy those expensive gear. The first to me it broke it was the beating inside the gear that whas shot and allowed play that chewrd those gear. We replaced the bearing and where thinking that those remaining gear will be ok. Then the bolt that hold the shaft on to the hosing loosened and this completely destroyer the two gear. So i would like do no mistake this time.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

If you haven't, first step would be to invest in a shop manual 

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/6173600E3

or 

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/details/6173601E3


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

big agree with Honda repair manual. I have it and may be able to post picture of the exploded diagram of the gearbox if you can't find it online.

make sure you inspect all the parts including the splined shafts that get worn or damaged. I believe none of these parts are available from anyone anymore except some ebay sellers and donor machines.


is your unit wheeled or tracked? are you talking about the final drive gearbox or the sub transmission gearbox that runs off the pulley and friction disk?


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

It is a tracked unit and i talk about final Drive. Bearing #21 failed and destroyed the smaller gear #6. I replaced Bearing #21 and hoped it will survive but then the bolt where bearing 21# goes loosened and the got its final destruction. Now i have both gear and want to make sire i dont destroy them again because it will be expensive and if it happen i will have yo buy a new machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pr0cess0r said:


> It is a tracked unit and i talk about final Drive. Bearing #21 failed and destroyed the smaller gear #6. I replaced Bearing #21 and hoped it will survive but then the bolt where bearing 21# goes loosened and the got its final destruction. Now i have both gear and want to make sire i dont destroy them again because it will be expensive and if it happen i will have yo buy a new machine.


spoke to the dealer about this. they said to make sure #4 is not worn.


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Fortunately the #4 is ok. I will receive my gear today but now i see that the baring inner race for the gear is all pitted and this pin come with the casing only and it is pitted so i dont know if this bearing will survive... I will upload pictures soon.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pr0cess0r said:


> Fortunately the #4 is ok. I will receive my gear today but now i see that the baring inner race for the gear is all pitted and this pin come with the casing only and it is pitted so i dont know if this bearing will survive... I will upload pictures soon.


what part number in diagram is that?


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

It must s not in the diagrams its port of the final drive housing...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

pr0cess0r said:


> It must s not in the diagrams its port of the final drive housing...


when in doubt , replace bearing. 

just my 2 cents


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Its a roll pun bearing but this bearing dont have inner racer the inner race is part if the full hosing and i cannot buy just this.. the housing is not made any more. I have to get those part inside to clean them and take pictures...


----------



## pr0cess0r (May 25, 2014)

Here are picture of the pin the bearing is installed in. It have too much play and im trying to find a replacement but honda is not listed...


----------

